# Review: Requiem Light Symphonic Choir by Soundiron



## donbodin (Jun 20, 2017)

Soundiron presents soaring choral colors delivering a Symphonic Choir that sounds great straight out of the pearly gates with minimal memory and CPU usage. With it’s phrase builder, syllable and vowel selection, Choral FX and sound designed textures, Requiem Light has a lot to offer.
Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2sSL0dO



Requiem Light Symphonic Choir by Soundiron: http://bit.ly/2qcYzRs


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 20, 2017)

Cool review, Don! I ended up becoming particularly fond of this library after the update, and often combine it with Olympus Elements.


----------

